# Most painful exercise in you opinion?



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

There's a few for me. Calve raises being one of them. But the most painful has to be reverse grip barbell curls for forearms. Burns deep!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

High rep squats or deadlifts (12+)... absolutely hate them.


----------



## Scottydog81 (Mar 1, 2010)

on a smith, start by doing 10 rep lunges right leg ,then switch to do 10 on the left leg,then bring both feet together and squat for 10 ,then feet wide apart(sumo) for a further 10 all without stoping ,thats one set ! it fu*king kills ,burn baby burn !!!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Leg Press tbh. Calves burn but not painful tbh. Deadlifts can be pretty horrible but not painful just more dizzy/sicky feeling.


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

C0ck pushups.

Closely followed by supersetting standing and seated calf raises - bloody cramp every time!


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

For me its Deadlifts, my puny legs shake like fcuk when i do em, and my grip hurts like a bitch after the set. And i sometimes fart HAHA which is painfully embarassing :S


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Leg extensions..fkin hate em!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

anyone ever tried using a wrist roller thing for the forearms?

it is a whole new world of pain that i never knew existed


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

I find dips with 50kg of weights belted to you hurt like fcuk!

As you go deep can feel the fibres in the triceps stretching if not tearing.

But doing them maximises my bench increments.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Seated Cable Triceps kickbacks, hardcore sh!t!


----------



## Valknut (Jun 21, 2011)

It's been lunges for the last couple of years now I think my knees are f****d.


----------



## Weak &amp; Feeble (Oct 15, 2009)

Lunges make me feel dizzy, faint.

Squats are f*cking torture.

Rolling abdominal crunches (where you roll the bar on the floor in front of you). Horrid. Again, mental blood pressure build up.

Ironically I seem to love leg presses and deadlifts. No problems with calves.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Deadlifts tbh as I am always pulling my hamstrings a bit too much on them


----------



## Maccy_89 (Jun 25, 2011)

it used to be deadlifts but i' starting to enjoy them. probably squats, standing that with the weight bearing down on your shoulders!


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

shoulder press. i have bad shoulders.


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

high rep squats or straight bar curls(gets the inside of my forearms badly!)


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

leg extensions by 12th rep feels like my legs are on fire


----------



## Damonators (Jul 11, 2011)

tricep dips kill me! i try to do other tricep work outs to build up the strength there so they don't become so hated and i might find something else!


----------



## jpmpro (Oct 25, 2009)

Benching


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Hack squats.. really kill my traps on the pads


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Scottydog81 said:


> on a smith, start by doing 10 rep lunges right leg ,then switch to do 10 on the left leg,then bring both feet together and squat for 10 ,then feet wide apart(sumo) for a further 10 all without stoping ,thats one set ! it fu*king kills ,burn baby burn !!!


That sounds almost impossible like haha


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

My most painful is the 21's with ez bar bicep curls they really burn for me!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

bulgarian split squats destroy my legs but love doing them.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Stiff leg dead lifts i feel the pain but like others have said more dizzy than actual pain.

Anyone tried one arm pull ups or push ups !!!!!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

any ab exercise, hack squats, leg extentions, pec deck, so many


----------

